# Error in my_thread_global_end() - FehlerMeldung MySql?



## Conn (6. Okt 2007)

Hallo,
folgendes Problem. Greife über ODBC Bridge auf eine MySql Datenbank zu. Hier habe ich für zu Hause Xampp(MySQL-Client-Version: 5.0.33) installiert. Verwende sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver Treiber. Funktioniert alles wunderbar. Nur ca. 5 Sekunden nach beenden des JFrame erscheint die Fehlermeldung:


> Error in my_thread_global_end(): 3 threads didn't exit



Muss ich mir deshalb Sorgen machen? Habe bei google leider nichts gefunden. Einige PHP User haben von ähnlichen Problemen in Zusammenhang mit MySql geschrieben.

Für alle Antworten im Voraus vielen Dank.

Grüsse
Conrad


----------



## maki (6. Okt 2007)

Darf man fragen, warum du die JDBC-ODBC Bridge verwendest, anstatt den JDBC Treiber?


----------



## Conn (6. Okt 2007)

Klar darf man: *Weil mein Prof es so will.*


----------

